# Couple Bowls



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Turning's been slow and I've only made one pen since Ike. I had a second pen on the lathe but got tired of sanding CA off the cedar so I decided to do something different. Here are two bowls. Left is Sassafras and right is very lightly spalted Beech. These are my 3rd and 4th bowls. Finish is butcher block oil and bees wax.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice! I like the one on the right the best!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like the one on the left. Looks like it should be full of peanuts.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muy nice work, Paul..Wish I had the nerve to branch out a little...but I think at this point in time I better stick with my sticks.Those bowl and vessel beauties that you guys turn out *are* 'special'..but the calendar tells the OF that he ain't got time to get really good at it like you 'youngsters'..

Carry on...(and I like the right hand one best too...just cuz Bobby don't):rotfl:

and....speaking of the "Crystal Beach Wonder"...hey, Bobby..dunno where you're holed up now while your reclamation is goin' on..but I know we ALL got spare tools, lathes, drills, etc on hand that would sure be available to you on a 'lend-lease' program, so to speak, if you'd like to set up a little shop to be able to take your mind off of your mess , even if just for a little while, while you are re-building... We're all standing by and would love to give you a hand.. You just say the word if innerested....:cheers:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look great Paul. I kinda like the one on the right too BUT - if the one on the left was filled with peanuts I might change my mind.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I was thinking walnuts, myself. Thanks guys.

Jim, as good as your pens look I'd stick with that too. Plus it appears you keep them moving.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice...I like them both


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the one on left also, but both look great. Heck with the walnuts, how about the walnut tree that puts them out.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The bowls are both great !
Linda


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Muy nice work, Paul..Wish I had the nerve to branch out a little...but I think at this point in time I better stick with my sticks.Those bowl and vessel beauties that you guys turn out *are* 'special'..but the calendar tells the OF that he ain't got time to get really good at it like you 'youngsters'..
> 
> Carry on...(and I like the right hand one best too...just cuz Bobby don't):rotfl:
> 
> and....speaking of the "Crystal Beach Wonder"...hey, Bobby..dunno where you're holed up now while your reclamation is goin' on..but I know we ALL got spare tools, lathes, drills, etc on hand that would sure be available to you on a 'lend-lease' program, so to speak, if you'd like to set up a little shop to be able to take your mind off of your mess , even if just for a little while, while you are re-building... We're all standing by and would love to give you a hand.. You just say the word if innerested....:cheers:


Jim thanks for the offer but I am in a apartment and just gon't have the room. I will be real busy as soon as I get a little insurance money. I have already tore out all my inside walls.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

FF....good work on the bowls. I'm partial to the one on the right....like those thin walls! Nice shape and form. Good job...keep them coming! gb


----------

